# 3D club RAC



## hound dog (Dec 4, 2009)

We are getting pumped up. We have a new class this year. 
Don't talk the talk if u can't walk the walk.

We have some other ideas. Can't wait to see every one.

Check us out at www.racarchery.com


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking forward to the 2010 3D season.  Please allow RAC to show you what 3D is all about.  If you have never shot 3D please try it one time.  You will have the time of your life!  2010 RAC!!!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking forward to it got , to get ASA involved !


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 5, 2009)

*Let me say this  about RAC*

this is a great bunch of guys and gals,  they make you feel so welome there, anyone who has never shot there , you gotta go try it, i look forward to shootign every RAC shoot this year and this time wife will be with me. Its gonna be fun, great courses and great  conversations always.  see yall there.


Ken, Janice, and Tyler


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 5, 2009)

Can't wait!  Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Big John (Dec 5, 2009)

Making room for my 2010 1st place....


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 5, 2009)

*First place for what?*

what class u shooting this year?


----------



## hound dog (Dec 5, 2009)

Pro novice LOL


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 6, 2009)

*high fives hound*

i was guessin same thing, one day he gonna grow up.LOL John, wouldnt you think a instructor  should shoot  open class , at least? come on  ,  even at open C its only 10 yrds. You can do it.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 6, 2009)

Big John said:


> Making room for my 2010 1st place....



Mabe 2nd place !


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 6, 2009)

*well unless u shoot.............*

in the kiddie stake, id think everyone  would step up a stake or class this year, if you even won one event somewhere, you shoudl move up. I think this years new years resultion should be the be better than you was last year, so lets see how many step up. 


I sure as heck will shoot up a class ill move  from open B to open A  i ll shoot the 50 yard stake, with anyone, no skeered, ........  good luck this year  guys and gals   shoudl be fun.......


----------



## badcompany (Dec 6, 2009)

If you have won in Novice anywhere, you should get moved up in my opinion. If you win Novice twice at RAC, you WILL get moved up next shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 6, 2009)

badcompany said:


> If you have won in Novice anywhere, you should get moved up in my opinion. If you win Novice at RAC, you WILL get moved up next shoot.



Looks like a time for a change in 3D for 1010.

Don't forget about our new class.


----------



## Big John (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL I Am Moving on up!!!!!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 7, 2009)

Too bad I let my dad and bro woop up on me last year, I guess I need a win or two ! Pro Novice for me !!!!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 7, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Too bad I let my dad and bro woop up on me last year, I guess I need a win or two ! Pro Novice for me !!!!



U only get one in pro nov. at RAC this year. Then u move up.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 7, 2009)

hound dog said:


> U only get one in pro nov. at RAC this year. Then u move up.



come on dawg ,youve seen my scores !!!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 8, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> come on dawg ,youve seen my scores !!!



Just sandbag a few get a 3rd, 2nd and then go for the 1st.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 8, 2009)

Good rule dog. Some folks will give you grief but it will make them better in the long run. Also if someone who has wanted to try 3D for ever finally decides to shoot and they are proud of their 180 in Novice until someone turns in a 240.... it is a turn off to that fella.... he may never be back. I took a group of high school kids to the state a few years back and they were SHOCKED at the scores. None of those kids is still shooting 3D.


----------



## badcompany (Dec 8, 2009)

That is the reason we will watch it closely this year. I have heard way to many people make comments about it in the past and never see them shoot again. People can do as they wish in ASA tournaments, I can't control those. But at a local tournament for a plaque, it shouldnt be that big a deal for someone to move.
After I moved to hunter I struggled for a few shoots, but I think I am a better shooter now than ever before. Heck, I even shot some shoots in Open A with my pins and finished very well. You will only get better by pressing yourself people, not by being content.


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 8, 2009)

*there is one way to fix that*

the courses need to be more of a challenge, Hound tries to keep them a challenge. what happens is when you move up as you win sooner or later you will max out and then you either have a good day or a bad day, and we all can have a bad day.
   what that should have told them guys you took is that practice will make them just as good as those they seen. None of us started out winning, we all worked up to that, some of us are still working, and then  again, some of just enjoy competeing and have a good time  shooting with others.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Very well said 3d ham


----------



## badcompany (Dec 9, 2009)

Huge difference from what I said to what you are calling a good day or bad day. Look up the term novice. It is not someone that has been shooting "competatively" for more years than I have and refusing to move out because they haven't "WON" out . We do all have bad days,  trust me I know. I too shoot for the enjoyment and shooting with others. I wouldn't have started the club or went through all the crap I had to endure to get it going. But if someone wants to use the excuse about winning out, we are willing to provide them a way to move up. Win twice and move.



Novice: (General Sporting Terms) a sportsman who has not won a recognized prize, or performed to an established level, etc.


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 9, 2009)

*bad i was replying to what*

Brian said not you,  , i have been in this for 15 yrs  now and i have seen those who simply will not move up . and i coudl really careless myself. i shoot for me not anyone else, i shoot to have fun and if i beat the so called sandbaggers then fine and if not thats fine too. I am a Promoter of products not a Pro shooter, tho one may give me that title simply because i have a plenty of sponsors, I shoot to have fun and share what i kwno about the Products i shoot and support.
 ASA  once found it to move me up  due  to the dollar ammount of sponsorship i recieved, which wasnt what they thought. so I have been pushed to classes and never won out where i started in asa, i choose to push me.    
  what Brian was sayign they way i took it is he took kids  or others to a shoot and they got discourged  cause who wa sin the class and said what was the use they coudlnt beat them so why shoot. 
  Anyone can be beat , you just have to put forth the effort. I will say this there needs to be an adult novice and a youth novice class to make some room, not a pro novice. you wanna have that title then  move up to open classes. , I can and will shoot from any stake makes me no matter.  so im ready for the new class at RAC. Rac puts on the best local shoots there is right now. Bad i talked to jody last night  my asa info is on the way and the check. thanks and see ya in febuary


----------



## hound dog (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok yall play nice. Or all yall can shoot from the orange stack. LOL

WE are just trying to make RAC the bet place to shoot as we can and some time there needs to be changes and some people may like them and some may not. But you know there is no way to please every one. 

And that being said if you have any Suggestion go to are web sight and there is a place for Suggestion.


----------



## badcompany (Dec 9, 2009)

Gotcha. I agree someone shouldn't give up because of a score others turn in. It always makes me want to beat them even more. I will probably never be forced out of a class, lord knows id like it though. Like I said, I shoot cause I love it and my son does too. Gives me something I can do with him. My biggest rival is probably Jody. I think we push each other to do better. Nothing wrong with some friendly compatition, but I know thats all it is. I don't fret it if he shoots better than me. 

The new class by the way was not due to any issues. It was made because some people asked to be challenged and wanted something a little harder to shoot. We will see how many step up to it. If it doesn't draw the crowd we think it will, we will drop it next year. From what we heard from folks last year though, I think it will be ok.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah yall shoot is a little tough to be spending the extra money i dont have for lond stabs, scopes ,sight rails, clarifierand have to switch up my whole setup, and a long drive for me to be spending the money on gas , when I am going to shoot asa bow novice the rest of the year, and learning my new bow i   wont even have for a month or more to be changing every thing up all the time.  Mabe more people need to put the time and effort in to their shooting and form like i do every day!If yall want to be asa affiliated ,you need to read the guide lines a little better , and adhere to them.I am moving up next year and thats that- deal with it. I have only shot one season, and just cause i have a pretty bow dont mean i shoot it like an expert.i am just learning.Dont know why yall have your panties in a wadd, cause you collect more money  in bow novice ,than in any   other class.Some people make a carrershooting novice.But watch out Jody I am coming for ya !!!


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 10, 2009)

*lock,  you shoot where you want*

we just like to give everyone sum sh**, every once in a while. lets all have fun and meet soem new friends. 2010  wil be a great year at RAC..


----------



## badcompany (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont know what got you all jacked up lockhart. Nobody has attacked or come after you in anyway. No one has told you that you have to buy any of those things anywhere in any of these post. If you heard that elsewhere they are giving you the wrong information.

I agree people should put more time into practicing if they want to be competitive.

I am glad for you that you have a pretty bow. Congratulations.

Nobody has their panties in a wad here. I sense by your words that you might right now. I dont understand why but thats your right.

As far as us reading the ASA guidlines and adhering to them you need to be more specific. I have read them multiple times but I could have missed something that you have seen. If that is the case we will gladly look into it. Never seen anything in there about not asking people to move up to a class if they keep winning. As a matter of fact each clubs RESPONSABILITY is to inform the asa if they feel someone is shooting out of class or their ability is what we read.

I am sorry if we have ticked you off with this move. I hope that you will see it for what it was intended to do, keep people from constantly dominating a novice class and making a carrier of it. We are not the only ones that are doing it. Christian Bowhunters does it also and I have never seen anyone get bent out of shape with them. We are not trying to give you or anyone else any sh** as ham says. Just trying to make things better for EVERYONE.


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Dec 10, 2009)

*Take the high road RAC*

This guy is being a Richard.


----------



## badcompany (Dec 10, 2009)

I will contact the ASA today and find out if this is a violation. If it is it will be corrected. Still didnt think it was going to be this big a deal.



CLASSES: ASA club and area representatives and state directors have the authority and responsibility to assign a registered shooter to a higher competition class based on knowledge of the competitor’s prior archery performance or experience, or the individual’s established competition level in another organization. ASA Pro/Am and Federation earnings (if known) will be considered.


----------



## badcompany (Dec 10, 2009)

It has been changed to 2 wins in novice. Sorry for the inconvenance(sp)


----------



## hound dog (Dec 10, 2009)

badcompany said:


> It has been changed to 2 wins in novice. Sorry for the inconvenance(sp)



After Scott talk to ASA they said we where 100% right. They said it is up to us but if it was them they give the person 2 wins because every one can have a lucky day but 2 in one year move them up. They said if other clubs where ASA clubs they should do the same.


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 10, 2009)

*however  since asa rules are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

win over 300.00  in any class you move up. if it was two wins the move up  they woudl be alot of same people in a class. take womens open. ther eis one girl  who will stay there  cause , asa will not make her move to womens pro. they let her stay there. and she has won over 300.00. so ASA isnt always right, i think RAC should make there rules and  stick with them,  IMHO


----------



## GaBear (Dec 10, 2009)

I Know we are a little different up here but in the North Ga. Circuit if you win 2 trophy's no matter if its 1st, 2nd, or 3rd in Novice you are moved out. Keeps the Sand Baggers from holding back.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 10, 2009)

GaBear said:


> I Know we are a little different up here but in the North Ga. Circuit if you win 2 trophy's no matter if its 1st, 2nd, or 3rd in Novice you are moved out. Keeps the Sand Baggers from holding back.



We talked about that. Is there some other rules that yall have different than we have down here? We are a new club and like all the info we can get.


----------



## GaBear (Dec 10, 2009)

Other than we have simplified alot of the Classes and instead of a 6 stake system we have a 3 stake system. Just makes it easier on paper work and Time setting courses. Now if we are setting up a Qualifier we go strickly by Federation Rules.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 10, 2009)

hound dog said:


> After Scott talk to ASA they said we where 100% right. They said it is up to us but if it was them they give the person 2 wins because every one can have a lucky day but 2 in one year move them up. They said if other clubs where ASA clubs they should do the same.



That seems only right, novice should be for beginners. If ya win it, move up and give someone else a chance.
It was an unwritten law to move up after a win when I started. There wasn't so many baby steps in between the white stake like there is now. 
I won my first shoot in novice, skipped a spot and started shooting unlimited on my 2nd ever shoot. I didn't feel right and wasn't being challenged. 
I want to thank y'all open shooters. I get whooped regular now and feel challenged every time. 
After several years lay off, I shot a few shoots last year. Watch out boyz cuz, I'll be baack !   ...The BowMadness needs to feed !


----------



## 3dHam (Dec 11, 2009)

*there ya go bowana*

you have to right idea, im telling everyone who thinks open class is easy  step up, its not as easy  no matter what equipment you have. 90 % of the game is judging.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 11, 2009)

Two wins sounds fair, 1st place wins that is!!! 2nd and 3rds dont count.


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 11, 2009)

*RBO in Franklin, Ga.*

Well I read everything that everyone has stated and I would like to respond. Everyone knows that all the guys and gals at RAC are great people and put on a great shoot so what they are trying to do is contuine having a great shoot and making it fair for everyone. Not everyone will be happy with what ever RAC does because you can't please everyone. I've been in 3-D archery for about 20yrs. or more and I've also help start a couple great archery clubs, and I have River Bottom Oudoors now and we run our club close to RAC. Why? because after going to their shoots and getting to know them you have great respect for them because it's not about the money, it's about having fun and helping promote the sport. This year RBO will be going to ASA classes and will be doing most of the same things that RAC doing. Years ago we shoot bag and built targets all thru the woods and had some shoots and YES we had sand baggers,,THEY WILL ALWAYS BE SANDBAGGERS. People this is a sport that we keep I own score so sandbagging, cheatting or whatever it will always be their. Shoot for yourself,have fun, make new friends and if you want to do better shooting then push yourself and talk with some of the other guys that are already shooting up and most will be glad to help and give advise. RBO will be working close with RAC and if you win Novice there and they say move up then you'll have to do it at RBO also. I hope everyone has a great up coming season and take someone with you this year that has never gone and turn them on to the great sport of 3-D, also WE at RBO hopes everyone will come out and support us and RAC this year. Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. The RAC team can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I got my panties straightened out now and preparing for this season ! See all yall soon !!!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 11, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> I think I got my panties straightened out now and preparing for this season ! See all yall soon !!!



Well good only thimg if win 1st u are moved up.


But every one else stays the same.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 11, 2009)

hound dog said:


> Well good only thimg if win 1st u are moved up.
> 
> 
> But every one else stays the same.



I got your  !!!!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 11, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> I got your  !!!!



I'm moving back to nov. I never one out so here I come so come get u some.  LOL


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Dec 11, 2009)

hound dog said:


> I'm moving back to nov. I never one out so here I come so come get u some.  LOL



We will peer group together, if that sounds good to you! You know I still love ya though bro !!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Dec 12, 2009)

Hunterrs said:


> Looking forward to the 2010 3D season.  Please allow RAC to show you what 3D is all about.  If you have never shot 3D please try it one time.  You will have the time of your life!  2010 RAC!!!



Cant wait to bust up some targets from the red stake..... while still getting them signed dollars from you dad


----------



## GaBear (Dec 12, 2009)

hound dog said:


> I'm moving back to nov. I never one out so here I come so come get u some.  LOL



Now Dog You know you can't move back after shooting at a higher class unless you go through the Competition Commitee.........Hmmmmmmm....then again


----------



## Big John (Dec 12, 2009)

*signed dollars*



matt sowell said:


> cant wait to bust up some targets from the red stake..... While still getting them signed dollars from you dad and giving them to Big John.



yes you will lol


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 12, 2009)

Good one John.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Dec 13, 2009)

Big John said:


> yes you will lol


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Dec 13, 2009)

*ha ha*



hound dog said:


> We are getting pumped up. We have a new class this year.
> Don't talk the talk if u can't walk the walk.
> 
> We have some other ideas. Can't wait to see every one.
> ...



i dont they will let you in womens open maybe some exceptions cane be made for a puppy


----------



## hound dog (Dec 13, 2009)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> i dont they will let you in womens open maybe some exceptions cane be made for a puppy



I was wording where u been now I know shooting with the women thanks for the invite but I good where I'm at.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Dec 13, 2009)

*you*



hound dog said:


> I was wording where u been now I know shooting with the women thanks for the invite but I good where I'm at.



they got better comp. here come on i got a leash for you


----------



## hound dog (Dec 13, 2009)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> they got better comp. here come on i got a leash for you



U going to come out and play this year or u just going to talk smack on the web. ?


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 13, 2009)

*Shootng with the women?*



hound dog said:


> I was wording where u been now I know shooting with the women thanks for the invite but I good where I'm at.



so.......... explain please? Just what are you tryin to say?


----------



## hound dog (Dec 13, 2009)

Miss Ginger said:


> so.......... explain please? Just what are you tryin to say?



Look at post 53 and start down u get what I was saying.

Just want to know if he is going to come out and shoot with u this year.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 14, 2009)

hound dog said:


> Look at post 53 and start down u get what I was saying.
> 
> Just want to know if he is going to come out and shoot with u this year.



So... why would he shoot in the women's (or kids) divisions????? Kinda sounded like one might think that would be a slam dunk?  hmmmmmmm.....

Otta have a closer look at Kailey Johnston... or Samantha Pruitte.... so on and so on and so on.......

I wouldn't think you boys would wanna hide there.... 

Y'all will have to bring your lunch to get ahead in those classis....

Ya know what we always say on Saturday morning at 12 Point archery ASAP/JOAD program.........

"GIRLS RULE!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## j.irvin (Dec 14, 2009)

Y'all have got some serious smack talking going on, maybe I need to come down there and see what all the fuss is about at RAC.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 14, 2009)

Dull boy said:


> Y'all have got some serious smack talking going on, maybe I need to come down there and see what all the fuss is about at RAC.



Come on. Just some good people having some good fun.


----------



## j.irvin (Dec 14, 2009)

hound dog said:


> Come on. Just some good people having some good fun.



That sounds like my kind of archery club!  If it's not fun, it's not worth doing!  Hope I can make it to a couple of your shoots.


----------

